# Pay Scale... Has this happened to you???



## CPCorBUST (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone...

I've been coding for over ten years.  I recently received my CPC which my current employer pushed for me to do.  Now my employer is telling me that I am considered entry level and that I currently make too much $ for an entry level coder...


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 7, 2010)

You are definitely not entry level.  You have ten years experience AND you are not an apprentice.  Your employer sounds cagey to me.  Have you been with this employer, coding for ten years?  Just wondering.  Obviously they have been paying you as a coder since your were hired (ten years ago or whenever) and now they are trying to lower your salary?!?!?!  I would find another job if you can.  I would not work for someone who I feel if very insulting to you.  Congrats on your certificaton and good luck to you!


----------



## FloridaOne35 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi.  Getting certified makes you more valuable and its seems crazy that they would even suggest cutting your salary.  If they actually do this to you then maybe you might want to consider looking elsewhere.


----------

